# Display errors on mouse move



## skaven (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,

I'm getting display errors when I boot up my laptop. When I move the mouse I get black stripes in the upper third of the display. These stripes are getting more for every mouse movement until the whole upper third of the display is black.

X.org is started by the slim login manager through rc.conf. But when I restart slim the error is gone. So I need to restart slim (and X) after every boot to make it work flawless.

The mouse is controlled by moused.

The system is a Lenovo ThinkPad X100e:
- 1.6 GHz AMD Turion Neo X2 Dual Core Processor L625
- ATI Radeon HD 3200 graphics
- 11.6in 1366x768px display

I've already tried to use another driver: radeon instead of radeonhd and disabled hald. But nothing of this worked.


```
FreeBSD ... 8.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p2 #2: Sun Jul 10 14:56:02 CEST 2011     root@...:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/HAWKER  amd64
```


```
# X -version

X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p2 amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD ... 8.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p2 #2: Sun Jul 10 14:56:02 CEST 2011     root@...:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/HAWKER amd64
Build Date: 22 July 2011  09:15:43AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.22.0
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
```

rc.conf
Xorg.conf
Xorg.0.log
slim.log shows nothing relevant (only a few nspluginwrapper-warnings)

I'm not sure if I got every piece of relevant Information so if you need more information just note it and I will hand it in later. Thanks in advance.


----------

